# Ausbildung auf 2 Jahre verkürzen?



## unltd (25. August 2008)

Hallo 
ich würde gerne von euch wissen was ihr davon haltet wenn man eine regulär 3jährige Ausbildung auf nur ein Jahr verkürzt. Ich habe aber nicht im 2. Lehrjahr angefangen d.h. ich würde nur das 1. und das 2. Schuljahr mitbekommen.. Es geht um den Beruf des Fachinformatikers für AE. Habe gehört dass im 3. Jahr hauptsächlich Wiederholung drankommt, somit sollte es kein großes Problem sein...


----------



## ZodiacXP (25. August 2008)

Eigentlich ist das erste Jahr Wiederholung von Grundwissen.
Das letzte Jahr find ich am wichtigsten, da kommt noch einiges an Input.

Such dir einfach die für deinen Bereich zuständige IHK (oder was auch immer deine "Prüfungsanstalt" ist), ruf da an und frag ob das noch geht. Was die sagen gilt für dich.

Soweit ich weis geht das nach der Probezeit nicht mehr.


----------



## unltd (25. August 2008)

Also das mit der Probezeit ist mir jetzt neu. Ich habe bereits im Vertrag eine Verkürzung drinstehn um ein halbes Jahr. Soweit ich weis kann man dann nach der Zwp entscheiden ob nochmal um ein halbes Jahr verkürzt wird oder ob man regulär nochmal 1,5 Jahre macht. Wenn man sich jedoch gut vorbereitet und sich Vorbereitungsbücher mit den Kernkompetenzen durchliest müsste man doch auch den kompletten Stoff draufhaben oder?


----------



## ZodiacXP (25. August 2008)

Wenn das geht mach das. Kann ich nur jedem Empfehlen der auch bereit ist dafür zu lernen.
Am besten mit welchen Kontakt aufnehmen, die die Prüfung schon hinter sich haben, im letzten Jahr sind etc.


----------



## unltd (25. August 2008)

Bereit zu lernen bin ich auf jeden Fall, sonst bräucht ich ja auch nicht fragen. Aber da dann praktisch die Abschlussprüfung in nem guten 3/4 Jahr schon ansteht hab ich ein wenig Bammel...
Das erste Lehrjahr ist wirklich super verlaufen. In 4 Wochen steht die zwp an.
Will nach der ausbildung gleich anfangen zu studieren, und da ich dort leider nur im SS anfangen kann wäre es extrem von Vorteil wenn ich auf 2 Jahre verkürzen würde.


----------



## Janjan (17. April 2010)

Moin.
Ich hoffe ihr seid mir nicht böse, wenn ich diese Thema wieder hochhole.
Allerdings habe ich die gleiche Frage, nur für den Fachbereich Systemintegration. 
Meine Ausbildung fängt dieses Jahr an und wird auch auf zwei Jahre verkürzt.
Ich selber war ziemlich am Grübeln, ob ich das machen soll, habe mich aber dafür entschieden, ist nun zwar besiegelt, dennoch würde mich interessieren wie hoch der Verlust ist, den ich mit der Überspringung des ersten Lehrjahres gemacht habe.



Achja. Und hallo. Ich bin der Janjan und schreibe auch endlich meinen ersten Beitrag. :-D


----------



## vfl_freak (17. April 2010)

Moin,



Janjan hat gesagt.:


> Achja. Und hallo. Ich bin der Janjan und schreibe auch endlich meinen  ersten Beitrag. :-D



Dein erster Beitrag, obwohl Du seit 2003 registriert bist  
RESPEKT ;-]

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. April 2010)

Hi,
also das habe ich wärend meiner Ausbildung zum mediengestalter nicht verstanden. Warum wird eigentlich das erste Jahr verkürzt und nicht das Letzte?
Gerade als Mediengestalter ist das erste jahr das wichtigste und meienr Meinung auch das einzigste Jahr in dem ich wirklich was gelernt habe, schulisch geshen. Für die beiden anderen jahre häts auch gereicht die Ausbildung nur im Betrieb zu machen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Janjan (17. April 2010)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, meist reicht ja das Mitlesen und seine eigenen Problem zu lösen. ;-)





Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Warum wird eigentlich das erste Jahr verkürzt und nicht das Letzte?



Darüber bin ich nämlich auch noch am Grübeln. Da ich ab dem zweiten Jahr pro Woche nur einmal zur Schule muss, im ersten wären es ja zwei Tage und somit ja theoretisch ne ganze Menge mehr Stoff.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?

Gruß
Janjan


----------



## ZodiacXP (18. April 2010)

Janjan hat gesagt.:


> Ich selber war ziemlich am Grübeln, ob ich das machen soll, habe mich aber dafür entschieden, ist nun zwar besiegelt, dennoch würde mich interessieren wie hoch der Verlust ist, den ich mit der Überspringung des ersten Lehrjahres gemacht habe.



Verlust? Welcher Verlust?
Das einzige was man verlieren kann ist Zeit und die hast du dadurch doch gewonnen 
Geld und Wissen kommt immer wieder aber Zeit nicht.

Wenn du wissen willst was nachzuholen ist frag jeden Fachlehrer nach dem Lehrplan oder Curricula.



Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Warum wird eigentlich das erste Jahr verkürzt und nicht das Letzte?


´

Da werden die interindividuellen Unterschiede aufgarbeitet und versucht ein homogenen Wissensstand zu schaffen. Wenn man verkürzt dann nur weil man diese Grundkenntnisse sich schon aneignen konnte durch vorherige Abschlüsse. Ganz ehrlich: Im ersten Jahr kommt so ein Grundlegender Mumpitz dran, das kann man jedem Kind beibringen.


----------



## port29 (23. April 2010)

Ich möchte auch mal etwas in die Diskussion einsteigen.  Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich verstehe nicht so ganz, was eine Ausbildung ist. 
Mein Studium an der Uni bestand lediglich aus der Erbringung von Leistungsnachweisen. Bedeutet: Ich hätte im ersten Semester mein Vordiplom machen können, im zweiten das Hauptstudium + ein paar Wochen die Diplomarbeit (theoretisch). In Wirklichkeit habe ich das 6-fache gebraucht. 

Aber was genau ist die Ausbildung? Soweit ich es verstanden habe, schreibe ich dort auch Prüfungen, gehe nebenbei irgendwie noch zur Schule und arbeite noch in einem Betrieb. Aber jetzt mal so gefragt: Könnte ein Dipl. Inf. B.Sc. eine Ausbildung machen, in dem er einfach nur irgendwelche Prüfungen schreibt?


----------



## Navy (23. April 2010)

Nein. Eine Ausbildung beinhaltet auch den Nachweis, dass vorgegebene Inhalte an Berufsschule und dem Betrieb dem Azubi vermittelt worden sind und das braucht nunmal Zeit – und zwar in einem realistischen Rahmen. Auch wenn man *alles* kann, was in der Ausbildung  erlernt werden sollte, beträgt die Mindestausbildungsdauer bei Fachinformatikern 1,5 Jahre. Weniger ist nicht möglich.


----------



## port29 (23. April 2010)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Nein. Eine Ausbildung beinhaltet auch den Nachweis, dass vorgegebene Inhalte an Berufsschule und dem Betrieb dem Azubi vermittelt worden sind und das braucht nunmal Zeit – und zwar in einem realistischen Rahmen. Auch wenn man *alles* kann, was in der Ausbildung  erlernt werden sollte, beträgt die Mindestausbildungsdauer bei Fachinformatikern 1,5 Jahre. Weniger ist nicht möglich.



Ich danke dir für deine Auskunft. Dann kann man sich leider keinen zusätzlichen Abschluss auf die schnelle holen (der eigentlich nichts bringt). Eigentlich schade. Dann muss ich mir wohl etwas anderes suchen, wenn mir langweilig wird  Bachelor in Psychologie z.B.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. April 2010)

Also ich habe im Ausbildungsberuf des Mediengestalters die Grundlagen für den Beruf im ersten Jahr gelernt udn nicht Zeugs dass eigentlich in der Grundschule beigebracht werden sollte.
Also das beinhaltete Kurse zu den Programmen, Grundlagen im Druckbereich etc.
Kann sein das man inzwischen durch die schlechte schulische Ausbildung inzwischen Grundrechenarten etc. ersteinmal aufarbeiten muß, aber so war das bei mir nicht. 
Mein erstes Jahr Ausbildung liegt aber auch schon ca 11 jahre zurück. Wir waren die dritte Klasse die als Mediengestalter ausgebildet wurden.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (23. April 2010)

Hallo!



Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Also ich habe im Ausbildungsberuf des Mediengestalters die Grundlagen für den Beruf im ersten Jahr gelernt udn nicht Zeugs dass eigentlich in der Grundschule beigebracht werden sollte.


Das ist richtig, aber.....


Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Also das beinhaltete Kurse zu den Programmen, Grundlagen im Druckbereich etc.


.....diese Grundlagen kann man sich auch ausserhalb der Schule/Ausbildungsstätte aneignen (Praktika, Bücher, Internet, VHS, evtl. sogar im familiären Betrieb ).
Man könnte z.B. aber auch jahrelang als ungelernte Hilfskraft in einem Beruf gearbeitet haben (in dieser Zeit wird man meistens genug Grundlagen erlernt haben) und später eine reguläre Ausbildung für diesen Beruf absolvieren.
Es kann also durchaus legetim sein das 1. Ausbildungsjahr zu überspringen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

